# Caloundra maybe, 16 March



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like I will be at a conference in Caloundra on 16 & 17 March. Might try and stay at the Hibiscus Holiday Caravan Park [I like to pack my yak for conferences!]. From what I can see on GoogleEarth, it looks like the passage at the front of the park would be okay for yaks. Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Troppo

I fished the passage last weekend there, from in front of Hibiscus for about a 2kms south and caught nothing.

All though had one strike from a trevally on a Micro Mullet on the Sand flats immediately opposite Hibiscus.

I was suprised how dead it was normally pick up some good flathead ther.

Cheers


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks, Mac_fish. My wife saw on TV just now they were pulling in big flathead from the Caloundra boardwork which is right nearby, so hopefully I'll be able to get into something.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Trip to Caloundra is still on. Early Sat, Meoldchina and I may do either the Pumicestone Passage or out from the whatsisname beach for mackeral. I'm gunna try and fit in a Friday fish as well. [and a Thur fish if I get there early enough] Anyone else in the area?


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

I fish the passage most weekends in me yak, but don't like to venture up that way as the current can realy rip through there sometimes.
I fish down bells creek alot and the area adjacent to it in the passage tucked up against bribie is amoungst the islands in the shallows where the stinkboats have trouble.
I would be up for a fish if you like and can show you around. I usually target flathead on sp, bream on poppers in these two areas and come up with a few fish.
The fishing has not been that great of late as it always tends to slow down in between fish seasons.
I have been thinking of late about hookin into some whiting in front of the powerboat club, but think this would be a better night option.
Give us a pm if your up for a fish.
Ps: check out the rock cod I got from bells creek in the comp section.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

PM sent, Noboat.


----------



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Hi Troppo

I've fished that area on club fishing trips out of tinnies or fishing the surf at the top of bribie. fishing the surf on dusk has produced dart, whiting and bream, the whiting where the passage and surf meet. As the night progresses we move to the inside of the bribie, about opposite golden beach boat ramp. If you look at the top of the passage in day light on low tide there is an island at the top just back from the tip of bribie. Good fishing for bream on the drop off facing back to golden beach, as the tide rises and covers the island plenty of whiting to be caught. If you go left from the caravan park you'll find the canal outlet from Pelican waters, the bridge pylons produce jacks and bream. I hope this gives you a few options. 
i've always fished there at night, the only thing that can be a bummer is the wind if it's blowing from the south.
I'd like to join you but have other plans for that weekend, look forward to your report


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks, Peter. I am looking forward to checking out a new patch of water.

Tides are getting bigger toward the end of the week. What is the tide rip like going in and out of the passage?


----------



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Hi troppo

When the tides running at its peak, in the deeper channels and holes you need a #3 sinker to stay on the bottom if bait fishing. If your fishing SP or hard bodies over the shallower banks or in against bribie and golden beach side the tide shouldn't have to much affect. I don't know what the weed is like at the moment, maybe some of the local yak fishos can answer that one


----------

